

Dangerous People - iends
http://rdegges.com/dangerous-people

======
dooped
As an undergraduate student studying Computer Science, I completely agree with
this post. One of the main reasons that I chose CS is that programming/design
knowledge has immense value in the world today, and it is one of the few areas
in which a person can create something incredibly valuable with little to no
barrier to entry.

I especially enjoyed this quote: "With a laptop, an internet connection, and
50$ you can bootstrap even the most abitious technical projects by yourself."

